# Cali People.........



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

I am going to be Staying in Dana Point this weekend and this time I dont have the kids....... Looking for something to do in the evening on Mabey Friday Night after my meeting with Stoopid parts. And I will have Sunday the 4th Open to meet with people. The last time I was in the area it was a total fieasco with the kids and poor planning on my part. Got a rental car so I can Be mobile, Let me know if there is any meets or shows going on I would really like to check them out.......


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Mike, that is so in my backyard. I happen to be off on friday (only day off this week!), so I would be down for hanging out. I'm sure I could get Eshei (Liuspeed) down, along with some others...let me know what's up.

-Sam


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*I am cool with just about anything....*

Email me your # and let know who's down. I have a wedding to go to on Sat Mid day. I am still trying to finalize the meeting with stoopid parts and once I nail down time I will let let you know... Any maps would help, last time Maps didnot work with drive time and TRAFFIC so I was really frustrated and disapointed with my self for missing the BBQ liu had.....


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

That wedding you're going to wouldn't happen to be in Laguna Niguel would it?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Not sure,,,,,*

San Juan capistrano, Last name of the family member side my wife is on is (Allen).


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Hmm... ok... Well you're nearby, think my friend is going to a wedding near there too. 

I'm going to try to install my boost gauge on Fri/Sat but I can meet up somewhere if I get done early I guess...


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*James, I would like to see your set up....*

Many Q/A I would like to work out on how you went about the turbo set up. Any ways It shouldnt be that hard to install, 2 feeder lines and a bracket...... Hard part will be working out the pressure.....


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: James, I would like to see your set up....*



ScorchN200SX said:


> *Many Q/A I would like to work out on how you went about the turbo set up. Any ways It shouldnt be that hard to install, 2 feeder lines and a bracket...... Hard part will be working out the pressure..... *


Sure... I've got plans about 530 on Friday... I can meet you before then for a quick meet between 230-515... Or Saturday...


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Email me,*

Shoot me your # If I can work it out for Fri I would really like to check it out.... Sat I have the wedding to go to so the whole day will be shot..... I dont even have any idea about sat night, so if i hade your # We could play it by ear....


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I might be down to go if we can do it early in the evening. I plan to whoop some sentra( cocky mofo thinks he's the shit) and a few civics at the Valencia races. Not sure about saturday.


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

I might be down to hang out in the afternoon. I have plans Friday night tho. Drop some more information and I might be willing to drive down to OC from Riverside area.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Guys Email me your #*

Send them to [email protected]

Please send your name and # so I can call you..... 

Friday Night is a go.....

Sunday is good. Jermaine from Stoopid parts wants to meet and talk with a bunch of Nissan guys on Sunday afternoon. Name a place and time and let everyone with a nissan know so we can get some new ideas and answer questions about any products youy are interested in. 

Plus many people like me to show them little tricks with modding the b14 such as Hvac relocation and so on. I would be happy to show and tell and answer and of your questions.....

I am really excited for this and if some one has a park or back yard we could all hang out at that would work great. Or even a resteraunt.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i emailed ya.

not sure if i can go or not cuz i hafta work 6 pm - ( unknown time)

call me n-e-ways mike and well talk.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Gotcha Liu.....*

I need to By you dinner or somthing to make up for the last time I was down....


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Man, I've got plans all weekend... in a few weeks here, I'll be out of school and working _normal_ hours M-F, so then I'd be able to go to some of these meets!


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

Damnit...I won't be able to meet up on Friday. Something came up...really sorry about that...didn't mean to get your hopes up or anything...


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I might be down for friday...not sure because I might be detailing a friend's car...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Sam you read my other thread? Can you make it tomorrow about noon?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I'll be down to go if its in the day or early evening. Just give me a time frame and ill see if i can make it. Hey Mike, you down to check out some of the import scene in Valencia friday night?


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

were meeting at 12:00-12:15 PM in front of the David & Busters (D&B) at the Irvine Spectrum.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

what day is it.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Tomorrow Liu, Friday, May 2nd.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Thanks,*

Hey guys it was great to finaly meet some of you, James you had the wheels turning all weekend, Derrick and Sam Thanks for Making the time to hang out and B.S......


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

it was fun, nice to see new and old faces.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey how was the wedding? It was raining that morning! 

It was nice to meet you and your wife Mike.


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

you know this really sux. seems like the majority of the nissan people are in so cal and here i am stuck in the north


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*weather cleared up.....*

Wedding was great, Traffic was crazy once again, James, I have the headlight you already replaced. Sorry.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

That's alright Mike, thanks anyways!


----------

